
Guerilla Gardening (2015) - jacquesm
http://www.guerrillagardening.org/
======
jasonsb
Another good resource that you guys might enjoy is "Tony Santoro's Guide to
Illegal Tree-Planting"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvtqKMxZ95s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvtqKMxZ95s)

~~~
kibwen
Hey, you, the person reading this comment thread who just skimmed over the
above comment without giving the video link a second thought.

I'm telling you, go back and watch the video, or any other video on Tony
Santoro's channel. The man is a legend who deserves more press. He absolutely
embodies the hacker ethos, if in his own unique way. Autodidactic, anti-
authoritarian, fiercely intelligent, sharply witty and indefatigably
individualistic.

~~~
inamberclad
Seconded, and his series in the Atacama is incredible.

Seriously, he's incredible.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUOejqhaeZI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUOejqhaeZI)

~~~
40four
Well. You guys sold me. I am not aware of Mr Santoro, but now I am very
interested ! :)

------
pvaldes
Is essential that the people doing this, either knows what is seeding, with
name and surname, or stop doing it. Right now. Invasive species are not a
joke.

Naive people could end doing a lot of damage after seeing a video from a
project in the other coin of the planet. I can spot at least one invasive
species in the images that must not be used in some parts of US, for example.

~~~
40four
Hey, fair enough, spreading invasive species is bad. But how exactly do you
imagine something like that happening?

In general, folks are going to buy plants @ Lowe’s/ Home Depot or their local
nurseries. It’s not that easy to gain access to plants that are not compatible
with your native biome.

I don’t think the chances are very high of someone buying seeds from a foreign
seed company, germinating them at home, and planting a large scale public
project like this.

~~~
tzs
That's true for the case of someone introducing an invasive species that is
new to the region. But what about someone further spreading an invasive
species that is already there?

My yard, for example, contains a mix of native plants and invasive plants.
Some of the invasive plants produce pretty flowers, and if I hadn't looked
them up it would not have even occurred to me that they were not native.

I could easily imagine someone with such an invasive but pretty plant in their
own garden purposefully spreading it, not realizing that it is not native and
the place they spread it had until then only native plants.

------
fit2rule
I've seed bombed all over LA, getting things growing in nearly unreachable
spots that seem to be ignored by civic workers .. there is no greater feeling
than coming back a few months later and seeing a thriving collection of plants
where once there was a dusty patch of ignored dirt. Key thing though, is to
use native plants and not get too invasive with the seed mix. For this, I
suggest folks who want to do the same sort of thing, find a local seed
business that deals with the native species.

~~~
intrepidhero
And/or check with your local extension service.

~~~
fit2rule
Whats an extension service?

~~~
cowsandmilk
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooperative_State_Research,_Ed...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooperative_State_Research,_Education,_and_Extension_Service#Cooperative_Extension_System)

In rural areas, they do a lot of farmer education. In suburban and urban
areas, they typically run hotlines where you can ask gardening questions and
may run classes.

~~~
fit2rule
Ah, that is a very cool idea. Yeah, I imagine that there is a lot of great
advice to come from such a resource.

One thing I wanted to do but never got around to, was research the butterfly-
friendly native species of California, and then seed-bomb the living crap out
of all the sterile gardens in the Hollywood Hills .. definitely a guerrilla
action, but if successful one of immense value to say nothing of the beauty of
it. Never got around to it though, and the country I currently live in is
already quite a friend eco-sphere for native butterfly and insect species i.e.
they kicked out Monsanto and already promote the propagation of native weeds
and other non-agri species which the butterflies love..

------
shagie
Consider instead / also the Guerrilla Grafters of San Francisco:
[http://www.guerrillagrafters.org](http://www.guerrillagrafters.org)

News articles:

* [https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2012/04/07/150142001/gu...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2012/04/07/150142001/guerrilla-grafters-bring-forbidden-fruit-back-to-city-trees)

* [https://hoodline.com/2015/12/guerrilla-grafters-quietly-grow...](https://hoodline.com/2015/12/guerrilla-grafters-quietly-grow-fruit-on-city-trees-using-latest-tech)

* [http://www.guerrillagrafters.org/in-the-news/](http://www.guerrillagrafters.org/in-the-news/)

~~~
whyenot
No offense to this group, I'm sure they have the best intentions, but how many
people would want to eat fruit from a street tree in a major city? For that
matter, how much of that fruit will actually survive to the point where it is
fully ripe and not be eaten first by rats and squirrels? My experience from
downtown San Jose is that with the exception of citrus, very little.

~~~
lostlogin
Im not sure that it qualifies as a real city due to its low density, but
plenty around me in Auckland do. I’ve seen Apples, Fijoas, olives mandarins
and snap peas in the recent past.

------
lostmsu
I don't like gardening, but I'd love to donate to people, who would enjoy
doing it in my city. Almost wish there would be a per-patch donation box.

~~~
Cthulhu_
I do, through local taxes. The county in turn makes sure my nature-rich
neighbourhood is well maintained, they leave strips of foresty area to grow
fairly wild whilst mowing the lawn areas monthly, dredging up the ponds and
canals (? very narrow natural looking ones) at the end of the year (outside of
bird breeding seasons), etc.

------
spodek
I've been meaning to plant a tree in Manhattan for a while
[http://joshuaspodek.com/how-to-plant-a-tree-in-new-york-
city](http://joshuaspodek.com/how-to-plant-a-tree-in-new-york-city).

If anyone here wants to do it with me, email me and let's do it. I have zero
experience in it.

------
qwerty456127
Adorable. I'm going to join.

------
notkid
Does anyone know if any regulations may limit these actions in the US?

~~~
windowsworkstoo
Buddy, it's called "Guerilla Gardening"....

I'm not from the U.S but the answer is of course yes, and they would vary
wildly per council/municipality

~~~
pvaldes
There are many species able to create damages by several millions of dollars
(Not, I'm not joking).

Genetic contamination of endangered native plants with hybrids that are almost
identical (or had being genetically modified), would be also a huge mistake

------
kamutuna
welcome to a website of the 90's :D

